# Callsign MPB



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

A friend has just visited the Science Museum and sent me a pic of an early spark tranmitter radio room with the callsign MPB - i wonder if anyone knows what ship that was ?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

MPA was Carpathia...


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Found it - Empress of Britain


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Troppo said:


> Found it - Empress of Britain


thank you


----------

